# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Kush e solli Doruntinen?

## Ursus

:Qershi:  
          Bazuar mbi legjenden shqiptare "Kush e solli Doruntinen?" shkrimi i I. Kadarese mbi te, si dhe mendimet e pergjithshme te popullit, c'fare mendoni ju e solli Doruntinen?
                                    Pershendetje

----------


## Bel ami

Se shpejti do te keni mundesine te lexoni novelen e Kadarese "Kush e solli Doruntinen".
Ceshtje kohe

----------


## Brari

URSUS  Doruntinen ketu ti e Solle.

Une per vete kurre se kam vra mendjen se kush e solli.
Ajo legjend flet per koh te vjetra kur kishte BEs dhe fjal te dhene.

Kur e beri KADAREJA legjenden e doruntines tregim gjys policor gjys magjik une as e kam lexuar fare...
Me ka mjaftuar Legjenda.

Puna eshte sot te gjejme kush e polli Prostitucionin dhe kriminalitetin.
Cdo dite nji grua ne Shqiperi nga fukaralleku pi fotoksin dhe vdes.
Cdo dite nji Lapardharas con nji vajz ne mosh te Doruntines ne ITALI me lepi ***** e Italianve kur kthehen te dehur nga klubet.
Cdo dite  nji 19 vjecar vret nji njeri te pafajshem ne Shqiperi.
Doruntina eshte nji prall  kot.

----------


## THUTHUQI

Kadare th'ka lidhje me Doruntinen, kethtu qe mund ta thjelleth ne forum per kulture por jo per Doruntine. Po te thoheth gjurmet qe ka lene Kadare ne lluce te thkrimeve duken qarte gjurmet e tija mbi gjerat me te larta qe mund te egzistojne. Qe nga Ethkili (veper ku aludon per veten i thkreti) deri te Enver Hodha, Gjeneralet e uthtrive te vdekura apo mitologjia Thqiptare (Doruntina e Kanunet e Leke Dukagjinit). * Duket qarte qe Kadare do te rritet ne pethe.* Po tere jeten hija e tij e thkurter do e ndjeke patth. Te preketh tema te medha nuk do te thote qe pjell edhe thkrime ne permatha te tilla. * Po u them edhe nje kuriodhitet: Kadare nuk e mori Nobelin (th'a th'i ra pika) vetem e vetem the nuk kith bere tha duhej per kombin e vet.* Kethtu u gjykua vigani thkurtabiq i letrave ne thallonet e kateve te larta. Pak me vonethe i ka vene githtin koketh e po thkruan per Memedhene. (Kosova, ra ky mort e u pame, etj...).

Pra Kadarene ledhojeni, po per kulture jo per dije.

----------


## Bel ami

o Thuthuq,e di ti sesa vende pretendojne se jane pronaret e legjendes se Doruntines?
Kadare e ka bere kete legjende te flase SHQIP.

Brari,si gjithmone shume i perpikte mbi ceshtjet sociale...Kostandinet kane vdekur,megjithese mallkimi i Memzotes u ri si gur vari

----------


## Loti i kristalt

E kam lexuar shume vite me pare novelen e Kadarese '' kush e solli doruntinen'' dhe me ka lene mbresa shume te thella .
Ndoshta eshte ashtu si thote brari eshte gjysem policor dhe gjysem  magjik , po ama menyra sesi kadareja mundohet ta ktheje nga nje legjende ne dicka reale eshte e mrekullushme .
Bel ami ka te drejte ''kadareja e ka bere kete legjende te flasi shqip''
Une dua te besoj qe Doruntinen e solli Kostandini, ngjall me shume emocione dhe fantazi keshtu.
Per mua ngelet nje perle e bukur e mitologjise shqipetare.

----------


## Dreri

Ne fakt qe te gjejme se kush e solli.me pare duhet te dime..,nese erdhi apo jo??
Ajo eshte legjende e pershtatur bukur, pra eshte "pershtatje" E reja ketu eshte vetem emri "Doruntina" qe ne fakt ne legjede ishte ndryshe...........

----------


## Ursus

Une mendoj se pershtatja eshte bere pikerisht qe te tregoje ate c'ka legjenda brenda, keshtuqe eshte e domosdoshme te kavortohen faktet elementare, si ardhja e Doruntines per te arritur ne shtjellimin e metejshem.

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Doruntinen e legjendes sigurisht qe e solli Kostandini. Pa kete ide, legjenda shembet. Sa pa emocion do ishte te mendonim qe dheu mbi floket dhe supet e kaloresit nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse pluhuri i zakonshem i rruges.... Sa e rreme do ishte kenga e zogjve qe e shoqeronin kaloresin me te motren   "........Keni pare s'keni pare, shkon i vdekuri me te gjalle...". Legjenda shkoqet nga cdo ide tjeter dhe humbet. Qe te qendroje mesazhi qe ajo sjell, duhet te jete Kostandini ai qe ngrihet nga varri dhe e sjell Doruntinen.
Sa per Kadarene, ai analizon ndjesite dhe forcat shpirterore, qe e bene, ate qe e solli, qe ta sillte. Ai ka germuar ne te mirat dhe te ligat e shpirtrave njerezore qe mund ta detyronin ngjarjen te ndodhte. Legjenda i ka sherbyer vetem si bosht i vepres se tij. Ai fillon me incestin (ide pak e guximeshme per kohen kur eshte shkruar kjo vepra e Kadarese) dhe perfundon tek besa e Shqiptarit. Eshte nje zgjidhje e persosur artistikisht, megjithese Kostandini do ishte ngritur perseri nga varri dhe do e kishte vrare, per pune te atij incestit. Ndoshta akoma nuk e ka lexuar vepren e Kadarese atje ku eshte.
Por Kadareja nuk mund ta beje legjenden te flasi Shqip. Kjo legjenda duam apo nuk duam ne eshte Ballkanike. Me origjinen ne Shqiperi????.....
Megjithate ajo mbetet nje nga legjendat me te bukura, tamam nje perle dhe persa i perket mesazhit qe jep (mbajtjes se fjales se dhene) ajo ngjan te jete Shqiptare. Mbani parasysh kohen kur ka lindur dhe kanunizimin e beses.....
E kam lexuar ne disa versione kete legjende. E kam lexuar dhe ne vargje dhe ne proze dhe gjithmone kam pasur nje ndjesi mrekullimi. Ne disa versione Doruntina quhet Dhoqine. Ka dhe nje emer tjeter qe mua tani nuk me kujtohet. E mban mend ndonjeri emrin e trete per Doruntinen?

----------

